# Today's Soaps - Cut Pictures Added



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, I got some new log molds and finally had a chance to play with them today.  I have the first three of the soaps I need to get done this week completed.

Sailor's Delight - 100% Coconut with Anise scent & a swirl (not my best swirl by any definition):







Bastille Silk - uncoloured and unscented (this is one of the one's I sold out of this weekend)







Oatmeal Honey HP - another one I sold out of this weekend.






I still have 3 more to make but that's tomorrow's project.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## jbarad (Mar 17, 2009)

They look great ! You make such awesome soaps Lindy !


----------



## topcat (Mar 17, 2009)

Love your soaps Lindy!  Especially the Bastille Silk - sooo creamy!  _Love_ the blue in the Coconut.  BTW - isn't it great you are selling out?!   

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 17, 2009)

Very very nice!!

I love the swooshing on the top of the bastille!

Hey, where'd you get those molds from? I like!!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 17, 2009)

> Hey, where'd you get those molds from? I like!!



Yes, I'd like to know too please. I really like the look of them.


----------



## LomondSoap (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic soaps Lindy. I think I'm in love with your bastille, that is just delicious looking.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Tanya - oh yeah I love to sell out.  I didn't expect it to be my Bastille that sold out first though.  That's just too funny.

Ashley & Jbarad - I bought them from Aquarius http://www.aquariusaroma-soap.com/.  If you're an HSMG member you get 10% off with them.  My only complaint is that they do leak a but but once you know that it's easy enough to fix (I used paper towel in the one space).  I love how they open up.  These are 6 lb molds.  I've ordered 3 more of them so I can be making 6 batches in a day.  And then I have my tray mold (read plastic drawer) so I should be able to keep up with demand as this grows.

Lamond Soap - thank you.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Jody (Mar 17, 2009)

Those are so beautiful.  I love the Bastille.  Oh heck, I love them all.


----------



## Sibi (Mar 17, 2009)

What lovely soaps!  Wish I could take a whiff!  That bastile soap looks divine, so creamy and smooth.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Jody & Sibi!


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 17, 2009)

I love seeing white soap..so simple and lovely


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 18, 2009)

Lyndy, that  Bastille Silk looks stunning, I was sitting here talking to a friend on the phone in broken sentances because I was looking so intently at your soaps lol, can't wait to see how they look cut. Excellent job.


----------



## starduster (Mar 18, 2009)

*Wow*

Love, love ,love ,love ,love love and did I forget to mention, I just love those soaps Lindy.You.are going from strength to strength,
Mary


----------



## Imblebee (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree, these are great.  There is something so beautiful and pure about a white soap... no wonder you sold out, they look fabulous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice soap Lindy, isn't it a great feeling to sell out.Then you get to make more , it's all good!!

Kitn


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 18, 2009)

Those look good. Can't wait for the cut pics


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are the cut pictures:

Fisherman's Soap (changed the name as I was informed that fisherman are not fond of sailor's or so I was told rather strongly) - it smells wonderful and I'm thrilled with the colours.  I would have liked the swirl to be a little different but these molds are new and I get to learn all over again how to swirl in the log....oh well...






Oatmeal & Honey - added vanilla extract to this - a lot of vanilla extract and it smells totally edible.  This is a HP so it will be ready a little quicker...






And finally my Bastille Silk - it is still going through the colour change - by the time it has cured about a week it will all be one colour (cream)...






Here is a picture of them fully cured (last batch)






Thanks for looking and sharing these with me....

Lindy


----------



## topcat (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm drooling all over my keyboard (I need digit to post that cute emoticon here for me!)....

The Fishermans Soap is gorgeous cut!  I like how the colour swirl is focused mainly in the top of the bars...reminds me of the surf.  With the Oatmeal & Honey and adding vanilla extract - you added that after the cook, yes?  I don't suppose it can be added to CP easily as it probably will evaporate out with gel...?  I love vanilla extract and have added it to MP soaps with success.  The Bastille Silk has the prettiest pale greeny colour happening still.  I am glad I saw a pic of that before it settles down to cream.  

Thanks for all your inspiration Lindy!

Tanya


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 18, 2009)

GORGEOUS!! I just love the colour of the Fishermans soap. Beautiful!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 18, 2009)

Lindy, the Bastille Silk looks like soft whipped cream, it is so beautiful, have you used any from the previous batch, if so what was it like?


----------



## surf girl (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice job, Lindy!  I love the top on the bastile silk.  And the vanilla one looks like cake.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 19, 2009)

Tanya & Ashley - thank you!!

Thank you GG.....the Bastille Silk is a really nice gentle bar.  I keep one bar of soap from each batch to use and watch for changes.  It has a nice silky lather.

Surf Girl - thank you!!

  

Today I got 2 more batches done - a French Lavender & a Patchouli...I'll unmold and cut tomorrow....


----------

